
Ask HN: Today – Who offers the simplest & hosted Website Creator? - artur_makly
A friend needs a simple 3 page or single-scroll site for his construction consulting biz.<p>I have 0 time to help him.<p>He is a total newbie...but can figure things out 
( as he&#x27;s a great home builder )..but im advising him to MVP something in 1 day to just test things.<p>What&#x27;s hot out there now.. that can allow him ( either via &quot;live-editing&quot; or a &quot;Wizard&quot; to quickly throw something up?<p>p.s. he will need a custom Domain to use on site as well.<p>thanks
======
anngrant
When it comes to choosing a website creator, I’m leaning towards Wix or Weebly
since they are very flexible. But if you want the cheapest option, go for
Weebly. Here is a great review on it -
[http://www.webbuildersguide.com/website-builders-
reviews/wee...](http://www.webbuildersguide.com/website-builders-
reviews/weebly-review/) . In comparison to other website builders, I
personally believe that Weebly is one of the most user-friendly website
builders available on the market nowadays.

------
artur_makly
test 123

